# Feedback needed on Elbow Xrays...



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i had these slides taken last summer when tilden was 18mo because i had the opportunity of having them done free of charge. now that he's over two i plan on having his hips and elbows rechecked, so i'd like some feedback...

first; how do his elbows look?

and second; how are the quality & positioning of these x-rays? should i go with this guy again (for free) or pay someone else? i know how to compare a good view of hip x rays, but these required alot of squinting and head tilting on my part so i'm not sure.

here is his website: http://www.showdogmed.com/

thanks!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Keeping in mind that I have very little experience reading elbow rads.....
There appears to be some fuzziness around the AC on the right side. Could be the xray and, for me, it would be easier to see if more of the humerus were visible.
The first view of the left side is the most clear however, it does not appear flexed enough (humerus is overlapping). The AC does appear clean, and I do not see anything on the trochlear (sp) notch.
Have they already been evaluated?

I just checked out the website... what a neat idea! Do they come east?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1
> I just checked out the website... what a neat idea! Do they come east?
> 
> Have they already been evaluated?


yes, its an awesome idea and very convenient, but i wasn't sure if he was actually any good or not... i believe at this point he only works the west coast and neighboring states.

he did not formally evaluate the elbows, he just pointed out some iffy areas (perhaps the same things you mentioned) and recommended that i play it safe (with stairs and jumps, etc) and have them reshot the following year (which is now) to see if they've gotten any better or worse. so although they arent scored like hips - he said they were "fair elbows" and even with abnormalities there is a 50/50 chance that a dog will develop symptoms, let alone need surgery.

if these arent horrible x rays, i'll likely go with him again - since he wouldnt be performing the surgeries - i feel that his opinon is pretty unbiased. (not to mention saving a couple hundred dollars).

any other opinions?


----------

